# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  مینی مایز - نرمال - ماکسی مایز - فول اسکرین

## siroosss

با سلام
ببخشید من 4 تا دکمه روی فرم دلفی گذاشتم
حالا برای هر کدوم به ترتیب دستورات مینی مایز - ماکسیمایز - نرمال - فول اسکرین
رو  می خواستم بنویسم
ولی هر چی گشتم این دستورها رو واسه دلفی گیر نیاوردم
میشه لطفا این دستورات رو تو این قسمت از فروم قرار بدید؟
ممنون میشم

----------


## zidane

Application.Minimize;
  frmMain.WindowState:=wsNormal;
  frmMain.WindowState:=wsMaximized;
  frmMain.WindowState:=wsMinimized;
  frmMain.Align:=alClient;

----------

